# 60-130mph



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Was pleased to hear from one of our guys Kerry/Goonthree in U.S that his MY2010 with gtc tune, titan, intake, 1000cc is currently the fastest stock turbo GT-R on the regulated 60-130mph GPS performance data list, with a 6.31 

Now all we need to do is work on Hulk to mix it up with the alpha, R1k and underground lambo opcorn:


Im also very confident that if he tried Chubby's new 850R build could match or beat the fastest modified turbo / stock manifold GT-R on the list my friend Sam vegasgtr's amazing 4.48, you up for that chubs ? or is that a silly question lol



http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/...mile-60-130-100-150-standing-mile-thread.html

GPS based performance computer/accelerometer times (V-Box, Drift Box or Performance Box )

PLEASE NOTE: Only GPS based, datalogger times from V-box equipment (Drift Box, Performance Box, or V-Box) will be accepted for this list. No extrapolated times from 1/4 mile time-slips. Also, all submitted data must be reviewed for accuracy and approved by a Subject Matter Expert (SME) before the time is posted. 

Current SME's are:

MBailey - [email protected]

*NOTE: The maximum allowed downhill slope over the course of the run is 3.00%. Any run that exceeds 3.00% will not be posted on the list. 

60 -130 mph (96.5-209.2 kph):


3.04 - Underground Racing TT Gallardo E-Gear (Bob Helms' car) / 1-shift
3.31 - AMS Alpha 12 GT-R
3.33 - Divexxtreme / Switzer R1KX GT-R
3.53 - Underground Racing TT Gallardo Nera 6-MT / 2-shifts
3.61 - HoustonT / Underground Racing TT Gallardo 6-MT / 1-shift
3.85 - Switzer / R1K GT-R / 2-shifts
3.95 - 1swtride / C6 Z06 / built 427, YSI blower, 1080rwhp, auto
4.09 - Acicchelli / TT Gallardo / 1-shift
4.21 - DJborya / BMW 325i / S52 with 80mm turbo / 1-shift
4.23 - TwinTurboM3 / TT E46 M3 with nitrous / 0-shifts (4th gear only)
4.48 - vegasGTR / GTR ~812whp
4.49 - TwinTurboM3 / TT E36 M3/ 0-shifts
4.52 - jbsteven / SC&TT Ford GT 994 rwhp / 1-shift
4.53 - HoustonT / 880 rwhp Supra / 1-shift
4.55 - Greg-TT / 770awhp GT-R
4.70 - SCvette00 / Switzer E900 GT-R / 824 awhp
4.87 - Oz / Supra / 1-shift
4.88 - 1SwtRide / C6 Z06 / 1,080rwhp
5.14 - Hllywood / TT Viper / 93 octane/ 2-shifts
5.24 - Blacksheep / Supercharged '08 Z51 Corvette, Dallas Performance 1000: Forged 416, ProCharger F1C @ 18psi, Alky Control Methanol 942whp/938tq, 0-shifts
5.27 – Lil Powell / C5 Vette with big motor and NOS
5.51 - FiskeGTS / Heffner bolt-on TT800 Gallardo
5.61 - RaceMX-M3 / Turbocharged E46 M3 / 1-shift
5.74 - Divexxtreme / Supercharged C6 Z06 / 1-shift 
6.23 - MikeWads / E92 M3 DCT with ESS SC and 100 shot of nitrous 
6.31 - Goonthree / GTR, GTC Catback, Midpipe, downpipe, 3" intake, E85 e-tuned by GTC
6.36 - Jmoney / Supercharged E92 M3 11 psi, 1-shift
6.56 - Tom @ EAS / 2011 BMW M3, VF620 Supercharged, 91&100octane mix ~572 whp/ 2 shifts
6.59 - Dads C63 / Bolt-On C63 AMG + 125 shot of Nitrous
6.65 - Acicchelli / Renntech SLR
6.73 - FikseGTS / Ford GT with pulley and Heffner tune
6.80 - DLSJ5 / ESS SC'd E92 M3 DCT / 3-shifts
6.85 - gringointegra / TC'd Acura Integra, 1-shift
6.89 - Vrybad / C5 Z06TT (APS Turbo, no cats, stock muffler, 573 rwhp @ 9.5 psi) / 1-shift
6.95 - hotrod182 / 335i w/ JB3 piggyback ECU and Nitrous / 2-shifts
7.05 - Divexxtreme / 2010 GT-R, Switzer cat-back exhaust, drop-in air filters and Switzer 100 octane tune, peak boost 18 psi
7.22 - East2speed- GTR AMS downpipes, HKS midpipe, and Topspeed tune 
7.24 - Acicchelli / Stock SLR
7.42 - TMC CL65 / GT-R / AAM downpipes, AAM resonated midpipe, AAM 2.75" Intakes, 1000cc Injectors and AAM custom 93 octane tune /
7.48 - Acicchelli / Renntech SL65 AMG
7.52 - IMG / E90 M3 / ESS VT625 Supercharged
7.58 - PencilGeek / E92 M3 6-MT, RD Sport RS-46 "Stroker" motor and ESS Tuning S/C (6.25psi)
7.59 - Blacksheep / C6 Corvette Z51 (heads/cam, 484 rwhp) / 2-shifts
7.59 - dzenno / '08 335i twin turbo / 1- shift
7.60 - Easy2Speed / GT-R / downpipe, mid-pipe and tune
7.71 - TMC CL65, '09 CTS-V with 8.6" pulley, CAI, LS7 ported TB, headers w/ cats, heat exchanger
7.74 - HoustonT / GT-R / 640 HP (downpipes, y-pipe, BC, hard IC pipes, custom tune)
7.84 - ImolaMpower / 2006 BMW E46 M3 6-speed manual with a Gintani Stage 2 Supercharger with Methanol, OEM CSL headers and MS109 race gas / 1-shift
7.85 - Acicchelli / Stock LP640 / 2-shifts
7.86 - Divexxtreme / Stock C6 Z06 / 2-shifts
7.95 - Byzantine / '06 Gallardo 6-MT, catless exhaust & 105lb weight reduction, 2-shifts
8.03 - Mthis / c63 full bolt ons and oe tuning 100oct / 2 shifts
8.04 - JHDavis / SL65 with tune
8.08 - Dads C63 / Bolt-On C63 AMG
8.16 - 930chas / E55 AMG
8.25 - Dodger63 / C63 MHP headers, tune, intake, scoops, DRs and skinnies, race fuel
8.24 - DrivenAgain / CL600 AMG
8.28 - KeithTA, Panamera TT with ecu flash
8.31 - biglare / SC'd E90 M3 DCT / 2-shifts
8.40 - bassn_07, E5 with full bolt-ons
8.45 - TMC CL65 / Kleeman CL65
8.57 - Propain666 / C63 OE tune + K&N / 93 Oct / 1-shift
8.59 - Dr Jitsu / Supercharged M3 / 1-shift
8.67 - DLSJ5 / Supercharged E46 M3 SMG / 2-shifts
8.71 - jonsc63 / C63 tune only/ full weight 93 oct / 1-shift
8.95 - sammyrusso / Supercharged E92 M3 DCT / 3 shifts
9.12 - Peshki19 / EVO IX / bolt-ons, pump/meth, 2-shifts
9.15 - Mr. 5 / 335i Sedan with GIAC flash and EBC, 1-shift
9.17 - falb / Rossion Q1 stock / 2-shifts
9.39 - themyst / 09 335i / Cobb Stage 2 race map, intake, catless downpipes, upgraded intercooler, methanol injection / two shifts
9.4x - FikseGTS / stock 2012 GT-R
9.42 - Easy2Speed / stock 2010 CTS-V / 1-shift
9.47 - 02avantimola / Audi S4 Stage 3 on E85
9.58 - [email protected] / B5 S4 on MS109 / 2-shifts
9.62 - M6koo / M6 SMG (intake, exhaust, pulley, tune) / 2-shifts
9.70 - Madsex343 / 2010 NA tuned DCT M3 with Ess tune and Supersprint complete exhaust with cats 
9.72 - HoustonT / C63 Stock with P31
9.79 - sammyrusso / stock C63 with P31 package
9.92 - Byzantine / '06 Gallardo 6-MT, 2-shifts
9.99 - Divexxtreme / stock 2010 GT-R
10.13- Acicchelli / Stock F430 / 3-shifts
10.71- DLSJ5 / Bolt-On E92 M3 DCT / 3-shifts
10.72- Acicchelli / Cayenne Turbo S GT700
10.87 - Apexit1 / Audi B8 S4 / intake,exhaust,tune,pulley, 6-MT
-Slavik10.93- Acicchelli / Stock Mercedes E63 / Auto
10.97- WK446 / Nissan GT-R with updated Launch Control firmware
11.81- HoustonT / Stock Lexus IS-F / Sequential
12.42 - TheCPE / 2012 Mustang GT with mid-pipe and tune
13.77- Acicchelli / Bentley GTC / Auto
14.05 - TheCPE / stock 2012 Mustang GT 
14.36- ttboost / Stock Audi RS6
14.39- Acicchelli / Stock Mercedes ML63 / Auto

For the sake of comparison, here are some 60-130 times for very fast street and production vehicles:

NOTE: Only the below runs with an asterisk (*) next to them have been verified by 6speed representive. The accuracy of the other runs can not be guaranteed. 

*3.40 - Bob Helms, 1180 rwhp TT Viper, Auto, slicks
*3.53 - Underground Racing TT Gallardo, 1,500+whp, 2-shifts
*3.93 - 931 rwhp Supra, 88mm turbo, TH400 Auto, ET Drags
4.8 - 900 rwhp Supra (88GT47, TH400, no NOS, drag radials)
*4.81 E30 325i, turbocharged, E85, Drag Radials
*4.88 - 1,080 rwhp C6 Z06
4.9 - 940 rwhp Supra (35 psi)
5.0 - Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport
*5.1 - 780rwhp 240SX with Supra motor, 3-shifts (trapped 152 on this run)
5.1 - 840 rwhp Supra (30 psi)
*5.26 - 997 GT3 RS TURBO / 1-shift
5.4 - 1,000 rwhp TT Viper
5.6 - Bugatti Veyron
*5.71 - 200 Audi S4, built 3.0L, Tial Alpha 28's, fuel system, exhaust, pump and meth at 2.0 BAR
*5.72 - Subaru Impreza GC8, built motor, big turbo and 100 shot of nitrous
*5.8 - Ford GT, Whipple S/C, 780 rwhp, 1-shift
5.9 - GSXR 1000 with bolt-ons 
6.1 - Saleen S7 Twin Turbo
6.6 - Ford Cobra, Whipple S/C at 22 psi
6.9 - Mosler MT900S
7.0 - Ferrari Enzo
7.0 - McLaren MP4-12C
*7.06 - C6 Z06; intake, tune, headers, cam, no cats, 560 rwhp, 2-shifts
7.1 - Porsche GT2 RS
*7.24 - Mercedes SLR McLaren
*7.25 - Stock 997 GT2 / 1-shift
7.3 - Porsche Carrera GT
7.3 - Ferrari Enzo
7.5 - Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4
*7.66 - 996 TT 'S' with K16/24 Hybrids, 4th gear pull only
*7.75 - Shelby GT500, Kenne Bell, 700+ rwhp, 1-shift
*7.8 - Lamborghini LP640, stock, 2-shifts
*7.8 - Chevrolet Corvette C6 Z06, stock, 2-shifts
7.8 - Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 
7.8 - Ferrari 458 Italia
7.9 - RX7, turbocharged (GT35), 360+ rwhp - 
8.0 - Hennessey Cadillac CTS-V V700
8.1 - Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano
8.2 - Porsche 997 Turbo S
8.2 - Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 Super Veloce
*8.51 C63 with Gintani headers and full exhaust
9.0 - Mercedes Benz SLS 63 AMG
9.1 - Porsche 993 RUF Turbo R (100 octane)
9.2 - Lexus LFA
9.4 - Lamborghini Diablo VT 6.0
9.5 - Porsche 997TT
9.6 - Ferrari F50
9.8 - Rossion Q1
*9.9 - Lamborghini Gallardo, stock, 2006, 6-MT, 2-shifts
*10.1 - Ferrari F430
10.3 - BMW M6, stock, 2-shifts
10.3 - Audi R8 5.2 FSI
*10.4- E60 M5, stock, 2-shifts
*10.48 - C63 AMG with headers and flash
10.9 - Porsche 997 GT3
*10.93 - E63 AMG
10.9 - Nissan GT-R
11.0 - Shelby GT500, stock, 2-shifts
11.5 - Ferrari California
11.7 - Ferrari Challenge Stradale



and speaking of 60-130, we need more big power 35's on the MLR 30-130 list including MR HULK and R1

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158632-a...urday-17th-march-2012-raf-marham-norfolk.html


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool post Ben, it's amazing to see a GTR 60-130 time tumble from stock 10.9 down to 6.31 with such minor bolt on mods and of course one of those top notch GTC tunes. Any idea what BHP he's running on the E85?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i did a 4.3 on the street with a GTC tune starting in 3rd gear from 30 mph, i reckon in 2nd gear that would of been in the 3s..

am going to have to test it again soon ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> i did a 4.3 on the street with a GTC tune starting in 3rd gear from 30 mph, i reckon in 2nd gear that would of been in the 3s..
> 
> am going to have to test it again soon ;-)


Aw yes forgot about your 4.3  on mild Timing / 700 ft tq


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nice kerry improved upon his previous best of 6.31 with a 6.22 on a moderately-flat 1.6% slope. fastest recorded 60-130 for a stock turbo GT-R :flame:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Aw yes forgot about your 4.3  on mild Timing / 700 ft tq


will be aiming for 3s this year :smokin:


----------



## mr2slo4u (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally got some decent winter weather here in Vegas with our 2200+ elevation, so I gave it a go.

Managed a 6.45 60-130 with -2.4% decline. Run was verifed and added to the 6 speedonline 60-130 list

2010 GTR Stock Turbos Mods: VWR 3.5" Downpipes, VWR Mid-Pipe, VWR Ported 2012 Inlets, Cobb 3" Intakes, Boost Pipes, Titek Titanium Race Exhaust, ID1000s, SIR Pumps, E85 tuned by Tim Bailey


----------

